# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Размеры ценников в 1с 7.7 торговля и склад.

## russ2007

Всем привет! Не могу разобраться в конфиге 1с 7.7. с размерами ценников. Может кто подсказать? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Разработчик

Нужно писать подробно, мы мыслей не читаем, что нужно или что не работает.

----------


## russ2007

Так я и пишу, как менять размеры ценников меньше-больше, не переводя в excel

----------


## mdv67

В обработке печати есть параметры отвечающие за количество на лист. Т.е количество строк и колонок. Добавить новую печ форму и изменить размер и эти параметры. Можно еще програмно менять размер на таблице но это больше возни .

----------


## aj24

На сколько я помню, есть несколько мест, из которых производится печать ценников - это как минимум Оработка.ПечатьЦенников в составе конфигурации и внешняя обработка где-то в папке extforms находящейся в каталоге ИБ. Так вот их открываешь в конфигураторе и меняешь размеры печатной формы. Но если сам не знаешь лучше не лезть т.к. можно навредить.

----------


## gfulk

Открываете конфигуратор. Файл/открыть. Идете в каталог ИБ/extforms/prnforms. Там есть файл prprice.ert Сохраняете его под другим именем. Корректируете таблицу, корректируете модуль, чтобы он выводил на печать нужное количество столбцов/строк. Сохраняетесь. Загружаете 1С. Идете Сервис/Регистрация внешних печатных форм. Находите справочник номенклатура. Внизу кнопка Изменить/Добавить. Добавляете свой файл. Все, наслаждаетесь

----------


## russ2007

Все спасибо за помощь. Сам решил! Нужно отредактировать файл printcen.ert ( только таблицу) и готово! В папке с ИБ ExtForms-PrnForms

----------


## Алиса200

здравствуйте, тема старая, но может кто-топодскажет.... перенесла 1с 7.7 на новый ноутбук, в старом ноуте были сделаны внешние печатные формы ценников, их я тоже перенесла. Но возникла проблема: на старом ноуте ценники печатаются как положено на одном листе (4 в ряду), а на новом ноуте  почему-то 4й ряд переносится на другой лист и при этом увеличиваются сами ценники по размеру, никак не могу сделать их на одном листе. Причем на предварительном просмотре в самой 1с они тоже неправильно показываются, на 2х листах... в настройках принтера выставила " печать по ширине листа", но это не помогает. Причина явно не в самой форме, т.к. на старом ноуте все правильно печатается на одной странице и в самой 1с при предварительном просмотре тоже 1 станица формируется. Но где выставить нужную настройку печати на одном листе никак не пойму

----------


## Алиса200

как оказалось проблема с переносом в ширину на 2 листа происходит и в случае печати накладной...т.е. дело не в форме ценников

----------


## Разработчик

На старом ноуте Файл - Параметры страницы   запомнить настройки и на новом ноуте файл параметры страницы проставить настройки.

----------

Алиса200 (11.07.2020)

----------


## Алиса200

спасибо! получилось

----------


## mdv67

Настройки хранятся в реестре. Как вариант можно было бы импортировать ветку реестра. То что программно сделано в отчете перенос не может быть изменено при переносе, а значит это настройки печати.

----------


## Hotlincev81

Ребята Есть конфигурация 1С Преприятие 7,7 :Торговля и склад 9.2 Мисофта. Во что она трансформировалась...очень нужна выписка накладных. Откуда их можно прикрутить? Спасибо. 

 PS. кто-то с форума задавал вопрос про восстановление частотных преобразователей, делал здесь - https://prom-electric.ru/remont-chas...kt-peterburge/ все отлично

----------


## arfodjus-vrn

здравствуйте, подскажите печатаю ценник с штри-кодом на zebra lp2824, ценник распечатывается на 6 этикетках, менял размеры в св-ах принтера ничего не вышло, подскажите решение проблемы, спасибо

----------


## Разработчик

Если печатается на 6и этикетках, необходимо уменьшить размер печатной формы этикетки. А еще лучше в настройках выбрать стандартный размер страницы в свойствах принтера под размер Ваших этикеток.

----------


## arfodjus-vrn

я так и делал, он разбивает ценник на 6 этикеток

----------


## Разработчик

1. Проверьте автомасштаб
2. Предварительный просмотр покажет фактический размер - по нему подгоняйте

----------


## arfodjus-vrn

причем меняешь размеры этикеток в драйвере принтера, ничего не меняется, можно как то шрифт уменьшить, чтобы ценник помещался?

----------


## arfodjus-vrn

нет автомасштаба

----------


## Разработчик

Уменьшать нужно не в драйвере а там откуда печатаете. В драйвере выбирается фактический размер этикетки.

----------


## arfodjus-vrn

как в 1с уменьшить?

----------


## arfodjus-vrn

размер ценника

----------


## Разработчик

Как в Excel высоту строк и ширину столбцов(если необходимо) - это в конфигураторе 1С, либо в 1с Предприятии в печатной форме снять режим "только просмотр" и изменить размеры.

----------


## arfodjus-vrn

редактируем таблицу в обработке printcen.ert?

----------


## Разработчик

Я мысли не читаю. Если печатаете с помощью этой обработки, то ее редактируете.

----------


## arfodjus-vrn

подскажите, при нажатие на кнопку "ценник" в справочнике номенклатура, обработка printcen.ert?

----------


## arfodjus-vrn

конфигурация типовая

----------


## Разработчик

Сервис - Регистрация внешних печатных форм
Флажок Списка справочника или элемента справочника
Номенклатура
там увидите обработку печати

----------


## arfodjus-vrn

у меня 3 обработки печати: Печать прайса - Prici.ert
                                           печать ценников(внешняя) - PRPRICE.ert
                                            печать этикеток (внешняя) - PRLABEL.ert

а в спр номенклатура, выбор на печать : ценник
                                                               этикетка
                                                              печать этикеток внешняя
                                                              печать ценников внешняя

подскажите где табличная форма у ценника?

----------


## arfodjus-vrn

сайт почему-то скрины не прикрепляет

----------


## arfodjus-vrn

Безымянный5.jpg прикрепил

----------


## Разработчик

PRPRICE.ert

----------


## Разработчик

Ценник.png путь к регистрации фнешних печатных форм

----------


## arfodjus-vrn

это же печать ценников внешняя

----------


## arfodjus-vrn

1.jpg подскажите где вот этот?

----------


## Разработчик

Обработка.ПечатьЦенников

----------

arfodjus-vrn (24.11.2020)

----------


## arfodjus-vrn

Большое вам спасибо!!! сколько я с этим бился, оказывается как все просто))) спасибо еще раз!!!

----------


## vovchicnn

> Всем привет! Не могу разобраться в конфиге 1с 7.7. с размерами ценников. Может кто подсказать? Заранее спасибо!


Да, согласен, там неудобно. На лист печатается 6 штук... если тебе надо 7 штук - 2 листа бумаги сожрёт. Так вот, я когда-то сделал обработку, которая позволяет выбрать количество ценников. В настройках надо указать количество по горизонтали, 2 -7. по вертикали будет +1, т.е., если выбрано 2, то будет 6 на лист, выбрано 7 - будет 56 на лист. При любом выборе выбранное количество соблюдается масштабирование: даже если Вы выбрали 7 штук по горизонтали, а вам надо всего один ценник, программа "соблюдёт" масштабирование, и этот ценник получится где-то в левом верхнем углу. Если надо напечать больше, чем количество на лист, заданное в настройках, просто добавляются листы, как в любой другой форме печати.
И просто напоминаю: Масштаб (он же размер) элементарно изменяется на закладке "Параметры страницы". Там всё элементарно.   Удачи

----------

